# spec-v nismo decal kit



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

anyone know where i can find the r-tune decal kit on this sentra

decal kit


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

UofS bolts35 said:


> anyone know where i can find the r-tune decal kit on this sentra
> 
> decal kit



I will look it up my dad has that decal kit on his 350z.


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

thanks. id appreciate it. ive been looking everywhere for it


----------



## plkorek (Jul 8, 2003)

i know there was a post on ebay before because i was checking it out.... it was labeled NISMO DECAL KIT or something along those lines... it's not up now but check back in a few


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah i saw it up on ebay too...but i doubt its Genuine Nismo though. eh...like it matters, it was pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

UofS bolts35 said:


> anyone know where i can find the r-tune decal kit on this sentra
> 
> decal kit


I'm moving this to the cosmetic forum. You posted this in the QR25 forum which is specifically for *engine discussion*.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Talk to any vinyl shop. They should be able to cut you Nismo-style vinyl for a good price.


----------



## customsurf22 (Jul 1, 2003)

lemme ask you this....what's the diff between the s-tune and r-tune decals??? they look the same to me


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

customsurf22 said:


> lemme ask you this....what's the diff between the s-tune and r-tune decals??? they look the same to me


 i dont think there is a difference, but the words r tune or s tune on the hood right near the windshield, course that could just be a sticker, the one i saw was only briefly


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Please........*



UofS bolts35 said:


> anyone know where i can find the r-tune decal kit on this sentra
> 
> decal kit


Someone post a link if they find one........


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I aready have it.*

I worked for a shop and they cut the vynal for my brothers SpecV. I ended up doing the install.

Talk to Mike or Jin.
S&P designs
425-376-0661


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

i will have access to a vinyl cutter again in about a week. i can cut u this probably i would have to take a closer look, it wouldnt be too dificult. not as hard as the busch series car i am getting ready to work on . mav


----------

